# Discus sick



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

my friend is having trouble with his discus. he has about 8 discus and a few of them started to get really skinny with fins and tail slowly eroding away.
They are in a 120g tank with 2 fx5 filter and a 18w uv
Can anyone help?


















thx


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have to say this is the saddest looking discus I have seen  Waaay too far gone to be saved.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Fin rot is typically more a symptom of a wider problem in the tank than an actual disease itself. The time to treat it is as soon as it's noticed, as fins are unlikely to grow back if they rot to the base.

Your friend could start by posting his water parameters, but I think I'm going to have to second gklaw here.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG! that is the saddest looking discus I have ever seen. I hope it has a good afterlife. Yep, I agree it must be the water parameters. Lots of filtration, any buffering agents added to the water?


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

He checked his water and everything seems fine ph around 7.5 temp at 28c.
Anyone have any clue why his discus is like this.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

did your friend just start a tank and buy these discus?
most people have fish for years before trying to keep discus,thier very hard to keep for most people.

get your friend to check his ammonia and nitrates.
how often does he do water changes?
what chemicals does he use in his tank? i think he should only be using prime and RO water

also,what kind of water test kit does your friend own?
the 5 in one test strips dont work at all. you need some liquid test kits


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Canisters filled with munge? Has he done any wcs? 7.5 is pretty high. Our water isn't 7.5 out of the tap.
I've seen alot of
Sick discus over the years. Never seen that....has he been going around collecting from different sources?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

what meds is yr friend treating the discus?......added any new fish in the tank.?


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like burn, water parameters must be wrong,water changes are of paramount importance,and must be done deligently,along with quality feed,highly critical in maintaining weight and keeping the immune system strong.they look pretty far gone,it is most important to try to find out what is going wrong before it gets too bad or is non reversible,water changes,water changes,water changes,but make sure the water that you put in is pure clean and buffered [if needed]


----------

